
It isn’t virtuous to believe Kevin Spacey’s accuser. It’s backward - the_duck
http://www.spiked-online.com/newsite/article/kevin-spacey-is-innocent/20490#.WhBQnBNSzOR
======
notjtrig
The author does not seem to be familiar with the numerous accusations against
Mr. Spacey, it's not just one guy 20 years ago but a history abuse.

